# Perch western basin!



## high noon (Mar 8, 2010)

Fished Toledo intake Fri & Sat about 1mile E. Limited in short time, 4 man limit, nice size 34 lbs at cleaners both days. Sunday fished Dcan 4 man limit 39lb. Nice size done in short time. Got nice shiners at butch&denny's.


----------



## cast party (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for posting. Heard the same thing from my neighbor who knows a charter captain out that way. Too far for me to go for perch. Hopefully they'll eventually show up south of S. Bass, Kelley's or off Huron. Guess people are trying to keep it a secret. Good luck with that.


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

Not a secret at all. I have been posting since Sat. That I took 280 perch E of g can. I started looking there because of someone else's post a few days earlier. Folks have been taking perch near the intake for a month or more.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

no secret I've been catching limits and posting reports the past two weeks from the toledo lihgthouse


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Well, no Emerald shiners to be had... Goldies or fatheads?


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

A and j bait near davis bessie


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Gottagofishn said:


> Well, no Emerald shiners to be had... Goldies or fatheads?


Al, goldies have been working fine. Cut them in half to make the $4.50 scoops go further.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks Mike,
I think I’m not gonna go to the reefs... I will poke around the area between E. Harbor, Cedar Point to Kelly’s. Not necessarily looking for 60. If we get 10 I’d be having a mighty fine dinner. 60 would be a bonus.


----------



## Skip Hoffman (Mar 19, 2014)

happy hooker had nice shiners saturday


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Skip Hoffman said:


> happy hooker had nice shiners saturday


They were out Sunday morning.


----------



## i2FISH (Nov 27, 2009)

here is the RAIN on your party!

Enjoy this run on yellow perch for another 3 weeks, then comes the Spiny Water Flea and feeding habits change till "ice on". The perch are there, they are always there, but when the water flea is available in numbers they become a main food source.
No one enjoys fall perch fishing more then I. Hope it returns but not till the flea gone.


----------



## sjwano (Sep 13, 2018)

Do many have success with artificial options for perch? Just curious


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

sjwano said:


> Do many have success with artificial options for perch? Just curious


I caught about half my 30 sat on a sabiki rig. Also tried a captain jays blade bait for a little while and took 2 on it


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Got 30 this morning from 10 till 1230 spreaders no bling with very small shiners from butch and Dennys man those are hard to work with these old eyes. Intake 8 pounds at the cleaners normal 8 to 10 inchers.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

i2FISH said:


> here is the RAIN on your party!
> 
> Enjoy this run on yellow perch for another 3 weeks, then comes the Spiny Water Flea and feeding habits change till "ice on". The perch are there, they are always there, but when the water flea is available in numbers they become a main food source.
> No one enjoys fall perch fishing more then I. Hope it returns but not till the flea gone.


Oh I will filling the freezer got enough for a family fish fry so far.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Well... that will teach me (probably not). I caught 1 at Marblehead, 1 giant at Cedar Point a walleye, couple white bass and an empty cooler.
It’s good to be humbled every now and again.... I suppose.


----------



## rml-l.erie (Mar 3, 2016)

i2FISH said:


> here is the RAIN on your party!
> 
> Enjoy this run on yellow perch for another 3 weeks, then comes the Spiny Water Flea and feeding habits change till "ice on". The perch are there, they are always there, but when the water flea is available in numbers they become a main food source.
> No one enjoys fall perch fishing more then I. Hope it returns but not till the flea gone.


they been eaten spiney water fleas for over a month--i clean my oum


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

Spiny water fleas are not seasonal, they have an abundance of them available pretty much year round. This information is directly from Ohio biologist.


----------



## b1fishing (Feb 24, 2005)

Matt63 said:


> Got 30 this morning from 10 till 1230 spreaders no bling with very small shiners from butch and Dennys man those are hard to work with these old eyes. Intake 8 pounds at the cleaners normal 8 to 10 inchers.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Gradyfish said:


> Spiny water fleas are not seasonal, they have an abundance of them available pretty much year round. This information is directly from Ohio biologist.


Yeah, I’ve been cleaning them off my snaps when trolling cranks for a while.


----------



## jar32jar (Aug 12, 2015)

"I caught about half my 30 sat on a sabiki rig." Could you describe your sabiki rig?


----------



## Blackdawg (Dec 31, 2007)

Just an fyi- my son had a couple of buddies up from Ohio State on Monday. 5 man limit in two hours. He told me he was using wax worms on thin wire hooks and that set up produced as well as the shiners did.


----------



## baby blue (Sep 8, 2005)

captainshotgun said:


> Not a secret at all. I have been posting since Sat. That I took 280 perch E of g can. I started looking there because of someone else's post a few days earlier. Folks have been taking perch near the intake for a month or more.


Awesome to hear. Please post the gps coordinates! 
Thanks!


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

jar32jar said:


> "I caught about half my 30 sat on a sabiki rig." Could you describe your sabiki rig?


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

captainshotgun said:


> View attachment 369021





jar32jar said:


> "I caught about half my 30 sat on a sabiki rig." Could you describe your sabiki rig?


You can look it up on the internet. There are plenty of pics there. You have to cut them in half in order to be legal for the 3 hook limit.


----------



## jar32jar (Aug 12, 2015)

Great. Thanks.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

jar32jar said:


> Great. Thanks.


AHH Capt, you discovered the Sabiki...been using on deep water gills, gonna try on perch Friday. going to try waxies and butter worms, see what happens


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

baby blue said:


> Awesome to hear. Please post the gps coordinates!
> Thanks!


34/55 will get you close, but if the forecast holds, it gonna be too rough to fish there for a week or more


----------



## fishermanbob (Dec 14, 2011)

high noon said:


> Fished Toledo intake Fri & Sat about 1mile E. Limited in short time, 4 man limit, nice size 34 lbs at cleaners both days. Sunday fished Dcan 4 man limit 39lb. Nice size done in short time. Got nice shiners at butch&denny's.


comming up thur what were you using for bait.thanks


----------



## jar32jar (Aug 12, 2015)

Guys,
Go to your typical perch spots this time of year. They are there. Was in the very large pack of boats Saturday morning South of Green and it was very slow. Went to another spot just to the west that I have fished before, no one else within about a mile. Finished my limit in an hour. It was up and down. The perch are back at least for the moment.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Probably only be able to get goldies with the moon being as bright as it has been it will be hard for the minnow boats to get emeralds. Just an assumption though. I will be out Thursday also.



fishermanbob said:


> comming up thur what were you using for bait.thanks


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Deadeyedeek said:


> AHH Capt, you discovered the Sabiki...been using on deep water gills, gonna try on perch Friday. going to try waxies and butter worms, see what happens


Butter worms? What are they?


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Ma


Mickey said:


> Butter worms? What are they?


 maybe meal worms?


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

Chilean moth larvae. 3/4"-1" long


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Buck-Eye said:


> Chilean moth larvae. 3/4"-1" long


Sounds like another invasive species. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Mickey said:


> Sounds like another invasive species. Thanks for the info though.


Mick, they been around for ever..similar to waxies, only bigger


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

Deadeyedeek said:


> Mick, they been around for ever..similar to waxies, only bigger


I tried some last year with no luck


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Deadeyedeek said:


> Mick, they been around for ever..similar to waxies, only bigger


Thanks. Guess they never made it to the bait shops I've been to.


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

Mickey said:


> Thanks. Guess they never made it to the bait shops I've been to.


I bought on line from a bait dealer I think on Catawba. Forgot the name. They sell lots of stuff for aquarium food. They looked like they should work and I tried both them and wax worms and neither did much. But that was last year when nothing worked and I was desperate to try anything


----------



## Cramer (May 25, 2012)

Blackdawg said:


> Just an fyi- my son had a couple of buddies up from Ohio State on Monday. 5 man limit in two hours. He told me he was using wax worms on thin wire hooks and that set up produced as well as the shiners did.


We did well with a tandom ice jig rig tipped with wax worms this past Saturday.

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

We got a 4 man limit today in 2 1/2 hours. Not too much junk.
Spreaders, Goldies,no bling,on the bottom.
300-350 yds. west of Starve Island 20-24 ft. 8-10 1/2 inch fish.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Fished S. Of Green today... got on the water as a water spout was moving across the water N. of Kellys. Saw another one develop and a few others made it about half way... very cool.
We started in about 25’ no bling and picked up a few fish. We switched to fire tiger blades and got into a steady pick. We moved S. into deeper water and continued with a steady pick and a tad bigger.
However... I remember why I don’t clean my own perch... just finished eating some very tasty perch about 10.


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

Fished up the east side and down west side of south bass today. Had 30 fish. Went to south side of green got 18 more. 5lbs of meat for 48 fish. Goldies from bay view. No big concentration of fish just a few here and there as we prospected for a good spot.


----------



## GlennD (Apr 29, 2011)

Gottagofishn said:


> Yeah, I’ve been cleaning them off my snaps when trolling cranks for a while.


Us too for about all summer


----------

